# Maltese's at the local shelter



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We saw a maltese that got adopted at our shelter today. Her name was Karma 6lbs 2 1/2 years old. An older couple adopted her appeared to be a good fit. They also had one named Sophie (appeared to be a maltese mix) that got adopted earlier today. Your local shelters may be a good place to look for a Maltese that is older but still needs a good home. The one we saw today had had puppy's at one time. Just a thought. Glad the people took her or I would have been tempted. The web site is Columbusdogs.com look on facebook for todays adoptions.


----------

